# EoM-R: Spell List Question



## sirwmholder (Jan 22, 2007)

Has anyone encountered a problem with Evoke (Mist)?  If I am reading this correctly Evoke (Mist) is one of the strongest spell list do to it's nature of snaking around barriers and seeping through cracks to deal damage.  I have this visual of an evil caster blasting away at the party so they take cover.  The BBEG then unloads a 'Massive area of Mist' on the party... since they were taking cover and bracing against the Fighter with a large tower shield they are denied their DEX bonus and therefore do not receive Reflex saves thus taking full damage from the Evoke (Mist) spell.  Am I reading this wrong or is that the intent?

Thank you for your time,
William Holder


----------



## Primitive Screwhead (Jan 22, 2007)

Negative, even if cowering behind full cover the characters are still afforded a save, they just don't get the RAW +4 to a REF save for being behind cover.


----------



## sirwmholder (Jan 23, 2007)

Doh, exactly right... denied +4 to Reflex do to concealment... I knew something didn't add up. 

Thanks for that,
William Holder


----------

